#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  .

## 空

.

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿空：

      感謝你辛勤彙整多方資訊，列出這張表格。台灣第一次獸展，眾獸皆萬眾矚目、期待之情興奮異常。 :wuffer_glee: 本狼確定將於27日到現場共襄盛舉，並會出錢購買相關獸展品；本狼亦有參加此次野萃文學誌第二期小說徵稿，希冀可脫穎而出、拔得頭籌！！！ :wuffer_laugh:  

      奈何這次場刊難覓，本狼曾去綠林寮亦尋不得；只能當日早起早去買場刊，並排隊等入場。最後本狼預祝台灣首次獸展圓滿成功！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (台灣獸展精益求精之嗥！！！)

                                                                                                    北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                         狼版12年6月12日    22:22

----------


## 陣一瓦賽克

https://www.facebook.com/tiger.cake....message_bubble

虎皮G的漫畫WWW
第一次約會就上車!!!哈哈

----------

